# Okay I like it already



## rhitland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been browsing the new site and I love it Brother Blake thanks for the change, I think this will allow us to get to know each other better with pictures and all really cool. I know we all appreciate the hard work, keep it up I am inspired by it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. I tried my best to convert everything over but it just didn't happen. Fortunately we're still in the infancy stage so the impact wasn't as bad as it could of been in the future. Glad we made the change and I think it is a better platform for us.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did I mention that the Quick Reply function is simply awesome. Now I can post in a matter of seconds. Very efficient. I love it. Great Job Blake.


----------



## JTM (Sep 8, 2008)

owls84 said:


> Did I mention that the Quick Reply function is simply awesome. Now I can post in a matter of seconds. Very efficient. I love it. Great Job Blake.



it's a requirement on forums nowadays.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 8, 2008)

had to test quick reply


----------



## rhitland (Sep 8, 2008)

now that roocks I love that too!!
I am so computer stupid


----------



## ravickery03 (Sep 8, 2008)

rhitland said:


> I have been browsing the new site and I love it Brother Blake thanks for the change, I think this will allow us to get to know each other better with pictures and all really cool. I know we all appreciate the hard work, keep it up I am inspired by it.



Or you could join FACEBOOK, where all the cool Masons hang out!


----------



## Joey (Sep 8, 2008)

ravickery03 said:


> Or you could join FACEBOOK, where all the cool Masons hang out!



LOL


----------

